
Show HN: Team newsletter instead of sharing links on Slack - piotrgrudzien
http://app.itemsy.com
======
40four
I do like to share links @ work, so sounds like I'm the target audience. But
this is a near empty landing page, asking for my e-mail with almost no
information about what the product is or how it works.

It would be nice to get _a little_ more information. Screenshots,
descriptions, pricing ... anything. Why would I want to just blindly sign up
for something based on one sentence & 3 bullet points?

~~~
kbumsik
I perfectly agree with this. Frankly, _who knows if the page is a phishing
page targeted to HN users?_

I never want to blindly sign up for anything when there is absolutely no
information/demo in the first page.

~~~
balfirevic
Does it ask your HN (or any other) credentials? How would it be a phishing
attack then?

~~~
gigaftp
First step of sign up requires an email. Second sep verifies the email is
active. Third asks you to set a password. They could be harvesting credentials
and reverting on password reuse.

~~~
danillonunes
Isn’t reasonable to expect that a tool made to send you email newsletters
requires you to give them and verify your email address?

------
piotrgrudzien
Our goal was simple: we wanted to share interesting links without constantly
being distracted by messages or Slack notifications.

Itemsy is a free, shared bookmarking tool. All you have to do is:

1\. Create an account at app.itemsy.com

2\. Create a new private channel for your company

3\. Invite your colleagues

4\. Add interesting links to the channel (via the web app or by emailing it to
share@itemsy.com with the name of your channel in the title)

As a result, you and your colleagues receive a daily newsletter with all the
links to read, e.g. while commuting. You can also browse them all via the web
app.

If you have a habit of sharing interesting reads within your team, we'd love
for you to try it out!

~~~
piotrgrudzien
Frequently Asked Questions:

1\. What happens when someone follows my public profile?

They receive a daily newsletter with all the links you share on your public
profile.

2\. What are private channels?

You and friends or teammates you invite contribute links and receive the
newsletter.

3\. What happens when I invite someone to a private channel?

They receive an email notification. They need to log in to the web app and
accept the invitation in order to be able to contribute to the channel and
receive the newsletter.

4\. When are newsletters sent out?

Channel admin can adjust it in newsletter settings (daily, by default).

~~~
kdazzle
Needing an account to read articles is a bit much, IMO. Unless I’m
misunderstanding something.

I dont want to make people sign up for something new just to read my shitty
links

------
xvilka
For this kind of thing Zotero[1] is a better solution. Moreover, it can be
self-hosted and open source[2]. They even have a web browser extension (Chrome
and Firefox), and a rich set of various plugins [3].

[1] [https://zotero.org/](https://zotero.org/)

[2] [https://github.com/zotero](https://github.com/zotero)

[3]
[https://www.zotero.org/support/plugins](https://www.zotero.org/support/plugins)

------
mlitwiniuk
Actually I'm doing something similar [1] - but beside sharing links,
tiomsu.com allows sharing (markdown) notes as well. There is YT video with
brief overview [2].

1\. [https://tiomsu.com](https://tiomsu.com)

2\. [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx7Ai-
PhvAM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx7Ai-PhvAM)

~~~
Hates_
This looks interesting, but I have to say the screenshots that only show
outlines and no real content make it really difficult to get a feel for what
the product actually does. I had to watch the video to get a better
understanding.

------
JMTQp8lwXL
This sounds like something that should be built into Slack. Some heuristics
could be applied to whether or not a message is really indeed important, and
only notify me if that's the case.

------
gtirloni
It'd be nice to have a bot listening to a channel and doing that work too.
Maybe as a secondary method of data acquisition.

~~~
piotrgrudzien
Good suggestion! At the moment, there are 3 ways to add links to Itemsy:

(1) publish links via web app

(2) add to personal #myitems channel via

\- Chrome/Firefox extension (see itemsy.com) \- email to my@itemsy.com

Which one sounds best to you at the moment?

~~~
gtirloni
The browser extension.

I've noticed there are 3 types of people when it comes to sharing interesting
things on Slack work channels: 1) hates the distraction and would love a
summary by email (me), 2) is fine with Slack and 3) doesn't really care and
doesn't want to be involved.

The less work 1 and 3 have, the better. I think I'm proposing a slack-email
brdige now. Things are getting out of hand :)

------
RootKitBeerCat
So is this designed to mine / crowd source “organic” user data in reading
habits and trends for people who can’t keep up with the speed of slack, or
store articles and reminders to read them on their own?

~~~
piotrgrudzien
It's gonna be the latter. It's something we initially set up for ourselves
because we really enjoyed the idea of receiving a daily newsletter of stuff to
read rather than constant notifications.

------
cstefanovici
This is a very nice experience and concept! Nice Job!

